# Convertble Monaro Prototype



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Meet Marilyn! :cool 

http://www.webwombat.com.au/motoring/news_reports/holden-marilyn.htm










> *Marilyn - Holden's Convertible Monaro*
> 
> 
> It's been hinted at for aeons, former Holden supremo Peter Hanenberger was believed to have owned one, and now Holden has finally come clean.
> ...


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

Ahhhh look at that. See, that car salesman had at least ONE OUNCE of honesty in him! :lol: ( a comment about my other post, he did mention a GTO convertible in the works )


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

GTOJon said:


> Ahhhh look at that. See, that car salesman had at least ONE OUNCE of honesty in him! :lol: ( a comment about my other post, he did mention a GTO convertible in the works )


The only problem is this convertible concept was done back in like '01-'02. There is still no official word that there will even be a 2007 GTO much less a convertible. And it definitley won't be of this body style.


300 posts, woohoo arty:


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Not Holden my breath! :rofl:


----------



## zerosum (Mar 19, 2005)

Wow! That looks good.

Even if they wanted to bring it here as a GTO I don't think they could get it to work because when the top is down it probably takes the space where our gas tank has been relocated.


----------



## sboylan (Nov 14, 2004)

Possibly Lutz has a twinkle of a Drop Top Judge in his eye?


----------



## myfirstv8 (Apr 4, 2005)

im new to this board....news travels slow over here...this is way old.


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

$92,000 perhaps? = US Dollars is $70,500.

That doesn't make much sense, since the base Monaro is $60,000, Aussie dollars, about $47,000 U.S Or, are they just making a comparison to the BMW ? I say just add US$10K, so around 42K US$

Anyway, I would consider a drop top of this car. No way I wanted softop Fbody back when I ordered my SS, sorry GM quality of those not what it should be, imo


----------

